# IWC 3725 Ingenieur Chrono



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Here some photo's of my Ingenieur. Received two nice Jacob straps from Spain. Really like them, both are from perfect quality and rather cheap! Hope you enjoy the photo's. Will make some more in the nearby future!! Yes, also from the other strap.


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

And the leather strap:


IWC Ingenieur Chrono 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur Chrono 07 by Bidle, on Flickr

Look at the shape, it's perfect and exactly the same as the bracelet!


IWC Ingenieur Chrono 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Mats (May 24, 2008)

Nice strap! A while ago I also ordered a custom strap @ Jacob Straps for my AMG Ingenieur, unfortunately I am still waiting for mine to be finished. ^^ 

Enjoy your straps and I am curious what the other strap looks like


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Fantastic! I had the same watch and I really miss it. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you both!

Really enjoy the strap, unfortunatey two of my flash-lights are broken. I hope they are fixed soon! Cause I want to shoot some more photo's of the other Strap.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful watch, and very nice pictures, Bidle!
The close up is great, and the other photos are very sharp... how do you avoid the reflections and the glares in the crystals?
Most of the time I'm disappointed with the pictures I take...


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Fomenko said:


> Beautiful watch, and very nice pictures, Bidle!
> The close up is great, and the other photos are very sharp... how do you avoid the reflections and the glares in the crystals?
> Most of the time I'm disappointed with the pictures I take...


Hi,

Thx, for the compliment. Well a lot of people use a small box/light-tent. This is the easiest way. Most of the time I use a table and just a lot of paper. Also to adjust light.

To start just put a watch anywhere on a table and take a small paper like A5. Now move the paper slowly around the watch and look at the reflection,.... voila!! Also try black and grey papers.

Don't forget to show the progress.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Hereby as promised some more photo's of the other strap I got.

First just a photo I want to share:


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 10 by Bidle, on Flickr

The other strap which is dark grey:


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 09 by Bidle, on Flickr

One more of the brown strap:


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## JürgenK (Mar 14, 2009)

What a wonderful watch and what a great taste of straps. The 3725 is the number one watch on my long term wish list. 

Your photos are a masterpiece as well!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

O_O fantastic watch, Bidle |> |> |>


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

JürgenK said:


> What a wonderful watch and what a great taste of straps. The 3725 is the number one watch on my long term wish list.
> 
> Your photos are a masterpiece as well!


Thank you, it is a very nice watch. I really like the straps and the diameter. The new models are, for me, just a bit too modern and way too big.



Reno said:


> O_O fantastic watch, Bidle |> |> |>


Thx.


----------



## dcfan (Apr 20, 2014)

Your watch is amazing Bidle, good pictures!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

dcfan said:


> Your watch is amazing Bidle, good pictures!


Thx and welcome to the forum!!


----------

